# I am Spookyman



## spookyman (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello HauntForum, 
I am Spookyman, I am the proprietor of the Maywood Estates Cemetery in the northwest suburbs of Chicago,Illinois.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcom to the forum Spookyman!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome spookytown. Love me some Chi-town.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Spookyman. I love Chicago! Can't wait to get back there one day.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, and welcome aboard!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

It's always good to welcome a fellow Chicago area hauter.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Spookyman!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings Spookyman, and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome spookyman!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello spooky!


----------

